# Little Muskingum Rt. 26......



## Bass&Bucks (Jan 12, 2009)

Hey everyone.....looking for any info on the lt musk. Running along rt 26. Specifically in or around the city of Dart. We have a deer camp off of 26 and my buddy and I have been talking about walking that stretch of river for the last 15 years. Well we are finally going to. Looks somewhat promising. Any info for the area would be greatly appreciated. Like I said, we will be walking the river so any guesses on access points would be great. I'm assuming we could look forward to some smallies/rock bass? Thanks in advance fellas


----------



## quicktafix1 (Feb 4, 2009)

I lived in Wingett Run and know that stretch well. It is too deep to wade. Better get a tube, kayak or canoe. You can launch at Hune campground and float down to Dart school. Or you can start at the school and float down to Bear Run (county road 25). There are numerous possibilities. If your dead set on wading you will need to be above Rinard Mills. There is Knowlton Covered bridge access area there. Go up stream from there. Lots of bluegills, rockbass, some largemouth and smallmouth. Also a few muskie in there.


----------



## turkeyt (Apr 13, 2006)

Be careful around the sides of some of the riffles. Some washout places that look shallow have loose gravel and you can go in deep in a second.


----------



## Bass&Bucks (Jan 12, 2009)

Thanks guys.....I appreciate it


----------

